# DISEASE RUNNING THROUGH MY COLONY -_-



## Mike (Aug 29, 2006)

I have this disease rrunning through my colony and within the past few weeks ive lost all but 1 of my spiny flowers alot of my madagascan greens some and some others. It seeems like its contagious but i dont think so? ive read stuff on the forum about this there like pooping out some wierd brown liquid and it smells REal bad.... then they get weak and die iwthin a day or 2? Ive tryed disinfecting there encloser and everything when i see this but it doesnt help at all......


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2006)

it might have been too late when you found out. Try to find the source of disease, If you have been feeding the mantis the same type of food then go from there. Must be something really bad that can affect your entire colony of different species. All the best.


----------



## ismart (Sep 2, 2006)

Unfortunatley that sickness is all to common. Try giving them alot of water i was able to cure some of mine that way. They tend to throw the brownish puke up quiker thus flushing out of ther system. But it did not work all the time.


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 23, 2006)

is there any other pet in the house?


----------

